# (New Pic) Gareth's 135 Gallon Loach Tank (56k warning)



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Ok, so it begins. My tank has not been repaired yet, but I have started the process of sourcing replacement equipment, wood, etc.

So far I have been extremely fortunate. First off, I found the GE aquarays 9325k Compact Flourescent Bulbs locally, so I have a case of 6 on the way to light this tank. Thats only 330 watts over 135 Gallons, but I am planning on mostly low-medium light plants anyway.

Whats really got me excited is the filtration system. Through my local fish store I have managed to locate a fish hatchery that went out of business and had to liquidate their old hardware. This is a complete Rainbow-Lifeguard system! So I am putting together the filtration system I designed a few months ago.










I will post pics of the Tank setup as I start to get the equipment in.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Very impressive! Talk about comprehensive!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I am trying to find a silver lining in the tank failure. If I take this opportunity to rebuild teh tank exactly the way I should have from the begining.. its all worth it.


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

thats i huge filter system how much that cost you


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I don't have all the pieces yet.. and I"m afraid to total it all up. But when I priced all the components out "new" it was going to cost about $1500 Canadian.

I would imagine around half that.. give or take...


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

impressive system! Just a question, why do you put the water pump in the line coming straight from the dirty aquariumwater, isn't that pump quickly choked up? Maybe you can place a small sponge filter before the pump...


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

um i think you have it wrong its on the out put after all the filters


----------



## DLeDeaux (Dec 27, 2002)

Man that diagram reminds me of a game I used to play on my old Atari 800XL. It was a nuclear power plant simulator called S.C.R.A.M.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

No he has it right.. the pump is the first piece of the system. Unlike a canister filter, passive filter modules like those from Rainbow Lifeguard and Ocean Clear REQUIRE that the pump is first. The pump has to force water through the modules under pressure in order for them to work properly.

If you notice, there is actually a pressure guage on the first module. When it hits around 30psi the media needs cleaning.

Pumps are not simple impellers, they are designed to push debris through them, chopping it up finely. ANY resistance before the pump can cause it to burn out.


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

Aha, so this is a really proffesional system!...Nice too is that in this case (pump before filter), the CO2 is the last element in the system, so the CO2 will not be "edited" by filters or other watercrushers...


----------



## depthC (Oct 9, 2003)

Wow, very impressive filter system. Im looking forward to the rest of the tank after just seeing this supreme filteration system that is going to be hooked up to it.

- depthC


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

UPDATE:

Ok... I really lucked out... I have altered the design a bit for the filter system. I now have a 1200 GPH pump feed a pair of Mechanical Filter Modules run in parallel, each with its own chemical module. These will then "T" back into a single line that runs to the "T" with the Bypass as shown on the diagram.

The Heater Module and the UV will be run before the FSB and the main line will still run to the CO2 Reactor.

I am probably going to have to build an entirely new stand for this.. but thats ok. My old one was damaged by all the water after the tank leaked.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Dang G.... :shock: 

You hit the lottery? LOL

Very nice setup indeed, good luck with the shopping list :wink: I would still help the tank along with some small powerheads for circulation though... that tank is a lot of space for one source of water current.


----------



## fishpoop (Feb 27, 2003)

you could drink the water comming out of that system!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Buck said:


> Dang G.... :shock:
> 
> You hit the lottery? LOL
> 
> Very nice setup indeed, good luck with the shopping list :wink: I would still help the tank along with some small powerheads for circulation though... that tank is a lot of space for one source of water current.


I have other circulation pumps being installed too buck  The 1200 GPH pump will move a "lot" of water, I may have to install a bypass in the system so half the flow simply goes back into the tank unfiltered... lol


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I must have had a brain fart last night.. 1200 GPH is huge... dunno what I was thinkin. :roll:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Well.. its not THAT huge when you calculate the flow rate through the modules... I may end up actually buying 2 pumps to power this thing... 

Lets use a basic example using the specs that Rainbow provides (which I am sure are generous estiamtes). If I were to have a Mechanical, Chemical, Heater module, with a UV Sterilizer the water flow reduces to 308 GPH (at .5" tubing) or 486 GPH (at .75" tubing).

Now that is a very simple configuration, which mine certainly will not be. The more elbows and T's in the system the lower the flow rate.


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

fishpoop said:


> you could drink the water comming out of that system!


funny!! :lol: (sorry for posting....can't stop laughting)


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Shhhht! You don't want to endanger this post, do you? :roll:


----------



## mario (Feb 5, 2003)

I actually went to their website just now. I feel inclined to get their product, try it out and return it for a refund (they have a complete money back guarantee which includes shipping). Then I can write about my experience with the product and, to go with it, I can also speculate about why I think that it did (or did not) work.

It seems like a lot of effort, but it might just be worth it.  

As far as endangering the post is concerned, I am sure the Moderators can just remove my posts if they violate board policy, without deleting the whole thread.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Ok, so here is my cost break down of the filter system (not including additional fittings, pressure guages, flow guages, etc)

http://www3.telus.net/gdominy/filter.htm


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Apparently my case of lights came in today! Woo hoo!


----------



## fishpoop (Feb 27, 2003)

Why do you need this complex filter system? whats wrong with the old one, and how dose the Fluidized Sand Bed work/do ?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Well.. In tanks as large as this there a lot of problems when using standard canister filters, especially with the number (and size) of the fish I keep.

1.) The loaches I keep are fed primarily meaty foods, putting a _heavy_ strain on any biological filter.

2.) A 6 foot long tank is difficult to filter effectively with standard canisters because of the sheer size. Its tough to get enough water movement without using several canisters

3.) Maintenance on several canisters every week gets really really tedious.

Basically, I'm trading off cost for convenience. A larger system like this is actually easier to maintain and provides far superior filtration (as reflected in higher cost).

There are several components to this system, I'll describe them here for you.

*Mechanical Filter Module* - This is a pleated Micron filter sleeve similar to the sleeves used in Magnum Canisters, however they are operated under pressure so they dont need to be cleaned as often. These sleeves are also about 3 times as large.

*Chemical Filter Module* - This module contains an empty basket where you can put your Activated Carbon, Zeolite, other Chemical Filter media, or even your own biological media.

*Heater Module *- This is essentially an empty tube that you can put a standard submersible heater in. This way you can protect your heater from over active and curious fish (of which I have several)

*UV Sterilizer* - This is just your run of the mill UV sterilizer.. Water with bacteria, algae and parasites goes in... Clean water with fewer (or if your lucky, none) of the above living in it any more.

*Fluidized Sand Bed* - This is a biological filter, nothing more, nothing less. The idea is that water flows in through the bottom at a very specific flow rate. This flow is high enough to keep the sand churning in a turbulent fashion, without spewing it out the top. Bacteria Colonizes on the sand and breaks down your Ammonia and Nitrite. The beautiful thing about this is the sheer volume of surface area available for bacteria to grow, and the tumbling action of the sand acts as a self cleaning mechanism for the media.[/b]


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

I have several modules from Rainbow. There are nice units. The only thing I would not buy from this line is the pump. I would buy something with more power.

When you get it all set up, I want to see some pics pls.


----------



## ZeroChalk (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi,

First of all your setup looks pretty impressive but have you considered using a sump instead? It would be more cost effective and would probably reduce the size of the return pump.

Anyhow, if I recall correctly, every elbow you add measures up to be 1 foot in head loss (pump) due to static friction. You might also need to add a gate valve to the UV line to slow down the water so that it can maximize the exposure to the bulb. At 1200 gph don't forget to caclulate, if you haven't already, the head loss due to pumping the water back to the top of tank (ie five feet). This generally requires at least the addition of one or two elbows at the top. Some people also use tubing rather than piping because it reduces the friction loss.

One more thing, two pumps in series don't really work that well. You might opt for a stronger pump if necessary.

hth and good luck.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Two pumps are not going to run in series.. that would burn out one of the pumps pretty quickly if the flow wasn't "perfect"

Dont forget that calculating your Flow rate to a head height is only applicapable if you are pumping from a water source the same height as the pump. If you are syphoning water from teh tank directly to the pump, Syphon presure down = water presure up. The pump simply add's to it. There is more complex math involved but I wont get into that here.

The problem with using a sump is that it will outgas the CO2 significantly. I want a closed system. This tank is not drilled either so having a proper overflow installed that could handle the high enough flow rate for this volume of tank would be quite costly.

The plumbing fittings are not outlined very well in my diagram above. That diagram was more of a flow diagram then a representation of how the modules will be installed. I am working on that diagram now as the setup design has changed significantly.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Sorry I don't agree that canisters cannot handle a 6 foot tank. I have two eheim 2026 pro2 canisters on my tank, and I don't have any problem with the load. 

Something you said concerned me, that you thought you had to clean the canisters every week. I clean mine once every 4 months or so and that is the recommended frequency from Eheim. If you clean them every week, then the bacteria will not have time to do their work.

I have had canisters on bigger tanks and have used them for over 15 years, never had a problem with them. 

Just my point of view.

Paul


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

depends on your fish with my goldfish it need to be cleans weekly in tank water


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

rumples riot said:


> Sorry I don't agree that canisters cannot handle a 6 foot tank. I have two eheim 2026 pro2 canisters on my tank, and I don't have any problem with the load.
> 
> Something you said concerned me, that you thought you had to clean the canisters every week. I clean mine once every 4 months or so and that is the recommended frequency from Eheim. If you clean them every week, then the bacteria will not have time to do their work.
> 
> ...


I keep mainly carnivorous fish, and I keep a LOT of them. This causes significantly more waste then you would expect. If I were keeping herbivores, or omnivores on a flake and pelletted diet only then I could get away with canisters quite comfortably. I should be more specific. I'm not saying that canisters cant filter large tanks, but large tanks with a tremendous Bioload can be filtered much more efficiently with a modular system. The system I'm putting together now can filter a system well over 500 Gallons or so, and is only costing me about $180 more then what a pair of Eheim 2026 Pro 2's run for in Canada.

Plus I have the benefit of a UV sterilizer, and a seperate "clean" area of the filtration system for biological filtration, so my weekly cleanings are limited to the mechanic filtration modules.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Ok... I just came back from dropping off my beast for repairs.. (took long enough for me to get my butt in gear.. sheesh)

I got a good look at the stand after I removed the tank from it... I have to replace it. The water damage is beyond recovery so I need to build a new stand, or buy a new one. I am leaning towards building a new one... (its much cheaper)


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

Are you going to use the same plan as your DIY how in the articles section? 

I am going to be building 2 stands (one for my 90 and one for my 2ft cube) very soon. Just wondering if you are going to build it the same or if your ideas have evolved for the Mark II round?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I have an entirely new design put together for this tank, and a buddy's tank. I will be doing up more how-to guides on both designs as I build them so I can illustrate with pictures.


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice! Looking forward to seeing that.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Starting to come together...


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I had to pull the driftwood out. its too soft and will not sink even with rocks.. lol... Oh well.. I still have another idea to try


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

That's going to be a badass setup, silicone those logs in place, sub around them


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)




----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Ignore the stuff in the left cubby there.. I was salvaging some ballasts from the old setup to install on the back of the canopy and I didnt move the mounting board.. lol.. In teh right had cubby I"ve got some folding chairs so people can set up a seat in the fish room.


----------



## FrozenAssassin (Jan 29, 2004)

Holy!

That is 2 nice piece of driftwood you got there!!!!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)




----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

I like your previous wood layout better.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

That's going to look awesome!! I think I agree with George, though. The current layout looks more like a rep/herp habitat. The first one really gave that illusion of a tangled root bed in a river. Very cool!


----------



## mario (Feb 5, 2003)

I assume the reason why the driftwood layout has changed is because the wood is not sinking to the bottom. Maybe when it is completely waterlogged it can be rearranged to look more like the first setup.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

heh heh.. the wood is currently screwed into large plastic plates that sit under the stand so teh rocks and sand weigh it down. This is the only way I can actually get the wood with teh plates into the tank.. the glass brace in the center is just too awkward to work around


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I think I will try to find a third piece of driftwood to sit on the left hand side..


----------



## Tonyd (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks good, can't wait to start seeing the ferns grow in. What did you use to make your initial diagram of your filtration system? 

Tony


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

heh.. Paint. Good ol Microsoft paint


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Gareth, could you use some stone on the wood ends of the original placement to hold them down ? You could tie up some more java's or even moss to the stone as well... just a thought... :wink: 
There is definately a loss in the effect with the new wood layout...the original look was awesome...  
A wall of Vals as a background ? Marcel would love to see that... he's a huge Val fan like me ! :lol:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Buck I tried.. its just WAY too boyant.. its hard old driftwood.. but its still a floater...


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Hey Gareth... another thing I did when I had that huge piece of wood in the 56gallon that wouldnt stay down was I took some wooden doweling and cut it to length from the top of the wood to the plastic center piece in the tank top( or aquarium edge lip if need be )...it kind of pinned it down until it waterlogged... 
Its ugly for a little while but its another thought... heh... tie some java's to that too ! :lol: 

Dont laugh... Im trying !


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I dont think I"ll be changing the layout of the wood now.. but I will be adding a third piece. What you cant see is that in the original layout the big curvy piece of wood actually was touching the front of the glass.. it took a nice picture.. but looked weird in person... I flipped it around and it now has the wood sloping up towards the back.. takes a worse picture.. but looks better in person.. heh


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I added a couple fish as testers.... lets see how this goes


----------



## nornicle (Dec 29, 2003)

nice wood and plant tying very nice light.. you thinking of adding java moss?

you added a plecostomus

:shock:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I did... I want to see if he'll rasp on this stuff


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

heh.. that pleco is a 5" fish.. sometimes I forget how freakin big this glass box is.. I don't know if teh crypts are going to survive teh transplant.. they're melting pretty bad... the Java Ferns seems to be doing great though. 

I'll pick up some Jobes sticks tomorrow and stick a tiny piece under each crypt.. we'll see how that goes.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)




----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

THe plants are a little messy right now as I just planted more crypts.. I'll give them a couple days to straighten up and decide if I like them where they are


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)




----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Its hard to see, but the crypts have take off.. easily grown 5-7" on the tall varieties.. the Wendtii is growing a little slowly though...

THe Java Ferns are growing very well, I would expect in a month or two they will be quite large


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

What kind of lighting you are using? It created some sort of....some sort of.....err......?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

There are a LOT of tannins in the water at the moment.. This driftwood was too large to boil so its leaching like mad... 

The tank is currently lit with 3 of those 55watt GE 9300k bulbs and 2 Hagen Power Glo's.. the water looks pinkish because the tannins and particles are picking up the colour of the bulbs. When the water is clearer it doesnt look like this. It's also pretty dim at the moment, I will be adding 3 more 55 watt bulbs next week.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)




----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)




----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Got 21 new fish today  Brilliant Rasbora's.. I'm quite fond of them.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)




----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Nice fish, are they in the tank in that last shot?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

There are.. if you look at the right hand side of the pic you can see 2 of them about 1/3rd of the way up the picture above the rocks.. heh.. The smaller fish dont show up well in small pictures of a big tank.. lol


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Aha...there they are!  lol


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

Beautiful...I love the choice of plants. 

My only concern would be black hair algae on the root close to the lights. 

I had a similar set up and found it notoriously bad even with SAEs.

Spectacular set up though.


----------



## discusfever (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey Gareth, nice tank man! 

I am just wondering where you got those GE power compacts from in Vancouver?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I got them from Albright lighting.. they ordered them for me


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I went a bit crazy tonight and robbed the 22 Gallon of several major plants. I was going to redo that tank anyway... but I hadn't planned on being so drastic so soon. I ended up stealing every java fern out of that tank to put in the 135 gallon tank. Here is what the 135 looks like now though:










Here is a link to a larger picture:

http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/sitephotos/135G/135g04_big.jpg


----------



## mad about fish (Nov 17, 2003)

great looking tank roud: that gourami in the middle looks like he likes the new plants :lol:


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

wow!
i have to ask, do you have a room of aquariums or are they scattered around your house? also, how long have you been in the hobby? i am having a darned time keeping up with my 30 gallon and i am hoping i'll get better with time...


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Ohhhh the horror. I came back from a road trip on Saturday to find that a cirucuit had blown and my filters were not running for a good 8-9 hours. The tank is beyond hazy and its full blown green water now. Probably the worst case I have ever seen first hand. You cant see 4 inches into the tank.

I'm probably going to pick up a UV sterilizer and/or a diatom filter when I get back from Edmonton in a week.


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

No offense here G, and I'm not trying to rub salt into an open wound, but.. Maybe if you had an eheim you wouldn't have had this problem..  Of course I have no idea why your filters stopped running, but I have to continue to spread the great word of eheim at every possible oppurtunity.

Matt


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

My filters werent running because my power was out.. or did you miss that little tidbit of info ;-)

My filters started right back up again when I flipped the breaker back on.

Unless the Eheim filters have their own built in power source I'm pretty sure they would stopped when the power was cut too.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Didn;t you know...eheims are powered by their own ego


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

corigan said:


> Of course I have no idea why your filters stopped running,


Atleast I put this line in there so I didn't look like a total idiot. :lol: 
I guess I did miss the part about your circuit blowing.

Matt


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Eheims are powered by their own Ego. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Very funny, what a cracker. Lucky theyre not, or else there would not be any other filter on the market. But their working on it.

Paul


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Ok.. so I haven't been posting any pictures of this tank.. well.. because it looks like this:










I just bought, and installed the new UV sterilizer though.. so we'll see how things clear up.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Gareths got a fluval, Gareths got a fluval, Gareths got a...............

Paul

If its strength and reliability that you want, go with the best: Eheim. Here today still going tomorrow.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Everyone knew that already.. lol

The Eheim gets purchased after I get the CO2 gear, and the Diatom filter.. its all part of the master plan...


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Ok, I know its only been an hour.. but I can see a substancial difference already in the algae. 

I slowed the flow rate of my fluval down quite a bit (to about 100 gph) and its working wonders


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

A D-1 diatom filter would clear that tank in no time and the water will shine when it was done Gareth. Scratch that last comment... when a D-1 is done you have to stick your finger in the tank to be sure there is actually water in there ! :lol: 
They are incredible filters, if you have never seen one in action it will be a jaw dropping experience for you. The only part that sucks is I only use it maybe 2 times a year *or* if there is an emergency like the one you got goin on... 
Does as equal a job on bacterial blooms and ich as well... a buddy from work was tellin me his woes one day about all his fish with ich and green water and... etc. I told him I would come over after work and check it out...well when I saw the tank, I mean smelled it I did a 50% water change , cranked up his temp and hooked up the Diatom...
Next morning he came to work and he said the water was clear, the smell was gone and there was no ich on any of his fish but one... :shock: 

Now the bad news... you should have smelled my filter... LOL 

Buy the D-1 and be done with it and tell them "eheimites" to settle down :lol:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Buck.. I ordered the Vortex Diatom XL last week.. thats the 400 GPH model. It will be here on Thursday ;-)


----------



## fishpoop (Feb 27, 2003)

HI G, I just read the whole post from page 1 and I must of missed somthing because all of a sudden your buying a uv sterilizer and using a fuval. wah happened to the filter masterpice you were putting togeather. I wanted to see that up and running! anyway your big tank is SWEET I cant wait to see it cleared up and with another month or so of good growth.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

the big filter masterpiece started getting a larger and larger price tag.... I havent abandoned the project at all... I have simply delayed it. I've had that Fluval since I origianlly set up this tank a few years ago.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Jan 25, 2004)

So, how did the UV sterilizer do? Just curious, because I'm in the middle of an algae bloom in one of my tanks right now too


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Buck said:


> Buy the D-1 and be done with it and tell them "eheimites" to settle down :lol:


Ahem....I am not going to disagree with you that diatom filters are great for clearing water of ich, algae, and bacterial blooms. They are great for that and polishing water, but they can not replace an Eheim. Can't exactly run a diatom 24/7 now, can we? :wink:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Actually.. you can ;-) Vortex has a run constantly model.. I just can't recall the model number.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

ok.. so here we go... this is what 24 hours and a water change did for me


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I went a bit prune crazy again tonight.. good lord.. I hauled about a grocery bag of Java ferns out of the 45 gallon and put them in this tank.. pictures tomorrow


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Looking great Gareth. I love the little clown loaches in the "green" pic. I'm such a sucker for them. :wink: 

(sigh -- now I want a D-1 -- thanks a lot, Buck!)


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Here is the stat page for the D1 
http://www.diatomfilter.com/products/diatom_d1_filter.htm

And here the XL
http://www.diatomfilter.com/products/diatom_xl_filter.htm

The extra $50 is worth the extra 190 GPH on a 135 gallon tank


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Great. Now I want a 135 g tank, too! :wink: 

Ahhh, one day I'll have the space. One day when I'm not living in a 100 year old house, worrying that the floors will collapse under the weight...

(hey Gareth, you trying to tell us something with your new avatar?)


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

lol.. no... I was hoping the Nucks were going to win last night.. well.. that didnt happen.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

So I've been pretty busy the last 2 months fighting a terrible green water outbreak in my 135 gallon tank. I purchased a UV Sterilizer for the tank to help my battle and I discovered very quickly that the Loaches had contracted Ick. 

I had been out of the province for a few weeks and there had been some power failures which resulted in a failed heater and one of the filters had stalled. 

Anyway... The green water is under control (the tank looks great) but Ick has been running rampant.. I've been treating for a few weeks now with little change in the loaches. On all the other fish the Ick has cleared up but the loaches have been suffering pretty bad (this is the worst infection I've ever had). 

Last night I was watching the tank.. and I could actually see the water clearing.. the medication was visibly being stripped from the water... Curious.. I cracked open the Fluval 404 and low and behold... 2 trays full of carbon. 

I don't remember when I put the carbon in the filter.. it must have been months ago when I was running it on my West african setup (it had a lot of tannins I was removing). So here I am.... feeling pretty silly because I've wasted about $50 in Ick Medication while my fish are suffering. 

*sigh* 

I took the carbon out, and remedicated last night. The fish are already looking better this morning, although I have a ways to go still.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/sitephotos/135G/135g07_big.jpg


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I had seen the clowns were QT'd in a previous one of your green water pictures and wondered what was going on. I'm glad to see you have found the reasoning behind why your medication wasn't working, and I hope you fish get healthier soon. 

Matt


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

Is your UV sterilizer running? That should help with ich a bit. In the past I have had success with just letting the ich pass. If the fish continue to eat, and they are not being stressed by anything else, it seems to clear up on its own.

As I understand ich can be found in most tanks, and only hits the fish if they are under some stress. You moved that tank recently did you not?

Just some ideas.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I am no stranger to Ick. Loaches are extremely vulnerable to it so I have to combat an outbreak from time to time.. this one though.. is horrendous. If I leave it alone the loaches will surely die as it went unnoticed (in a cold tank) for a while.


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah, that doesn't help much. I am sure you are competent when it comes to dealing wiht this...I was only relating some things that I have learned.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Yeah.. My UV is running 24/7 and it did help reduce the Ick on the Rasbora's.. but the loaches are really, really covered. A few more days of Formalin and it should be ok again....


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

Ich sucks...good luck. I hope all your fish are OK.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Just thought I"d share this.. Here is a video of my fish room. It just takes a quick pan around to give you and idea of the room.

http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/videos/fishroom.wmv


----------



## Versus (Apr 21, 2004)

cat algae!


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice vid Gareth. Looks like your 45-fern-factory is filling in your 135 nicely . With a room like that, you could throw out your television.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Here is a look at the changes in the tank over the last week.. a lot has happened in 7 days!


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Holy crap! Is that all new growth, or have you added plants?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I wish that was all new growth!

I have added a lot of new plants, cuttings from other tanks mostly. I also added another smaller piece of driftwood on the left/middle there so I could fill in the gap with some additional plant mass.

I definately need a bit more light on the right hand side of the tank, and possibly a little on the left. I am adding 2 more 55 watt GE bulbs soon


----------



## derekkim (Apr 26, 2004)

Just amazing :|... I hope to see more updates soon.


----------



## pixelcrayon (Mar 24, 2004)

that looks GREAT. thanks for posting the 4 pics. i think it looks real cool.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I put a black background on the tank tonight (finally)... the UV is really helping the overall tank health.. and the water is crystal clear....

Here is a link to the larger picture

http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/sitephotos/135G/135g09_big.jpg


----------



## mad about fish (Nov 17, 2003)

great tank  i think the driftwood makes it


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Wow, thats looking great Gareth! It's really coming along! And the balas are a fabulous choice, beautiful tank.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I really love the bala's in a long tank like this... I'm trying to keep the tank limited to fish that are similar in shape and requirements (with a few exceptions). For the most part the fish in this tank are from fast moving water so they are all that classic fish shape.. the Bala Sharks, Red Tail Black Shark, Siamese Algae eaters, Brilliant rasbora's.. I'd love to find some red lined Torpedo fish but they havent shown up around here yet....


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Adding Nitrate is certainly helping.. the original plants I stapled in here have started to shrink away but are being replaced by new, lush plants EVERYWHERE... Every week I have to remove handfulls of baby Ferns!










http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/sitephotos/135G/135g10_big.jpg


----------



## chrisl (May 6, 2004)

Where'd ya find such nice large pieces of driftwood there Gareth? I like all your tanks' wood and aquascapes. That fish room of yours must be so peaceful if you've managed to keep the sound down from all the pumps and filters hehe 
Anyway, I like the flow of this design, it leads the eye nicely. 

Chris


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Is there a possibiliy I could buy some java ferns from you?


Justin


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Possibly in mid july.... I have some local orders I need to fill first


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

chrisl said:


> Where'd ya find such nice large pieces of driftwood there Gareth? I like all your tanks' wood and aquascapes. That fish room of yours must be so peaceful if you've managed to keep the sound down from all the pumps and filters hehe
> Anyway, I like the flow of this design, it leads the eye nicely.
> 
> Chris


thanks!

I got the wood from one of the local beaches actually.. and the fish room is pretty quiet... all you can hear is the aquaclear waterfalls and the hum of the fluval cannister


----------



## chrisl (May 6, 2004)

I bet..I've got relatives in Salem Or. and when I visit I hit the coast. Have seen some nice wood up there. One of these days I will hit BC on a trip. I really love the N.West and perhaps one day will move further up the coast, perhaps Seattle one day. Anyway, nice finds!

Chris


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Nice looking jungle you got there Gareth. I like jungles.

Paul


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

THanks ;-) Its coming along.. I'm waiting now for some significant changes before I post any more pics


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

> Possibly in mid july.... I have some local orders I need to fill first


Okay. I'll pm you sometime in July. I am looking for some quality java fern for my new tank.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks to Robert at Aqua Botanic I now have a JBJ Regulator on its way for this tank... About time I got the CO2 going!

I am calling around town now to find CO2 tanks at a reasonable cost


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Ok.. So I found a 5lb CO2 Cylinder for $75 Canadian, FILLED... not too bad.. The good news is I can have it filled while I wait when I need to at the local Fire Extinguisher place.


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Yeah that free shipping sure is nice. I can't wait to see your tanks on the bottle! Hooah! You going to tee it off and run to all three?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Nope... If I do anything.. it will be seperate systems all around...


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Wow. I always just assumed you were already using pressurized CO2. Can't wait to see how things take off for you!


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

You would get a different bottle/regulator for each tank? Seems counter productive, no? Unless your worried about everything running out at the same time, which could equal some problems?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

amanda huggenkiss said:


> Wow. I always just assumed you were already using pressurized CO2. Can't wait to see how things take off for you!


I'll take that as a compliment  I'll keep you guys posted.. I'll be taking weekly photos to show the difference


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Vinlo said:


> You would get a different bottle/regulator for each tank? Seems counter productive, no? Unless your worried about everything running out at the same time, which could equal some problems?


Not all my tanks have canister filters at the moment, and I will want to run a Ph Controller on each tank (I have different conditions in several tanks that I try to maintain)

Basically, untill I upgrade other pieces of equipment first (including lighting, and replacing the 45 gallon tank) I can't really think about it... I want to keep each tank as a seperate unit, so I can move them around at will.


----------



## Rosko_22 (May 19, 2004)

Wow
I just read through this thread and I have to say *nice* tank Gareth. I wish I had space for such a big aquarium. Or better yet a room devoted only to my aquariums.
Again *nice* tank(s).roud:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

My Regulator has arrived, now I'm just waiting for my Reactor


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Ok.. Time for an update. I received my Regulator and Reactor this week so I redid all the plumbing for the Fluval Canister to accomodate the new equipment. Here are some phot's showing how everything is configured now.










Here you can see the reactor and the UV Sterilizer. Water flows from the tank into the "T" above the reactor. I will explain what the valve is for in a moment. Water flows from the bottom of the reactor into the Fluval 404, then back into the UV sterilizer and back to the tank. The regulator is just sitting on the fluval untill I pick up my CO2 tank.










Here you can see what the valve is for. I modified my Python to include a quick connect valve as well, so now when I want to change my water, or just fill a bucket to water my plants I just attach the appropriate hose and voila! This makes draining and filling the tank a breeze.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Impressive!

If I didn't know you worked with computers, I would swear you were a professional plumber!

Mike


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

Nope... He's a nerd  (then again so am I...)

--cich


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Well... I do have plumbing in my blood... My grandfather and my father were both plumbers, maybe some of it wore off on me ;-)


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

imho the actual plumbing itself is quite easy... the genius lies in the idea itself. very clever. and you single guys are lucky. vanessa would never let me keep my cannister outside of the tank stand.:wink: 

ps from the kitty: fix my toy! put it back upright! or your fish will pay!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

cich said:


> Nope... He's a nerd  (then again so am I...)
> 
> --cich


No no no.. the term is "geek"...

;-)


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

And for his next project Gareth will be building a small nuclear reactor in his fish room to save money on heating costs.

Very nice work. The python idea is genius, sheer genius. Might have to steal it (er borrow the idea for a while).


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

LOL.... I don't need to save on heating costs.. lol.. the tanks keep my place warm enough as it is... I've been thinking about adding an air conditioner to the fish room...

I've been toying with the idea of adding another "T" and valve under the CO2 reactor so I can backflush it if it gets clogged....


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

That's a good idea as well. What do you have inside the reactor, bioballs?

I just got my CO2 stuff as well. All I need now is a tank, check valve and some tubing.

Niceness will be had.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Thats the AquaMedic Reactor 1000, it ships full of bio-ball like things... They seem to do the trick, although sometimes the current causes them to spin, making an annoying rattle...

Once they settle though its great..


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

I think I will make a reactor at home. Should not be too much work.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I started to, but I was unable to find the specific items I wanted to make the reactor (5/8" hose barbs, transparent PVC, etc). In the end I just bought a unit online and washed my hands of it.. heh..


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Here is a shot showing how my lights are arranged... I actually placed the bulbs in a specific pattern in the canopy to highlight area's of the driftwood, and to account for different planting depths... There are 3 x 40 Watt Hagen Power Glo Bulbs, 1 x Hagen Aqua Glo, and 3 x GE 9325k 55 Watt Compact Flourescents. The two bulbs at the back were added tonight, and wow, what a difference.. I am glad I did.










Here is the tank now with extra Java Ferns from the (now retired) 45 Gallon tank.










http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/sitephotos/135G/135g11_big.jpg


----------



## FiberCon (May 22, 2004)

Looks like quite a bit of Java Fern there.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

And yet I felt the need to add more!

I removed the amazon swords from this tank and moved them to another.. they just didnt look right in there. I had some leftover java ferns that I tied into bunches that I wedged between rocks on the right hand side.

The Crypts have taken off..and I still havent been able to go pick up the CO2 tank yet. This is all natural growth (can't wait to beef it up a bit)










Here is a link to the larger picture:

http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/sitephotos/135G/135g12_big.jpg


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

Unbelievable how beautiful this tank is!!!!

--cich


----------



## sn8k (May 24, 2004)

I think we're gonna have to start calling you "fern boy" :tongue: 

Beautiful tank Gareth roud:


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Gareth, did you start out with alot of java ferns or all of those offspring?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Little bit of both... I stripped my 22 and 45 Gallontanks of ferns for this tank (glad I did) and I had an ice cream bucket or two full of cuttings from my mother (yes she also is doing planted tanks.. she has 3 on the go at the moment)


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Gareth when you add the CO2 the ferns will take on a darker lusher green... I have had ferns in both conditions and anyone who thinks that Java's are a low light , non CO2 plant is sadly mistaken... they "can" survive and grow in lesser conditions but they are no comparison to those in higher light and CO2 :wink: 

Lookin good man... ya know I am a Fern fan !

They also love to have the roots trimmed BTW...


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Buck, I have had ferns in smaller tanks with DIY before and they got, well, HUGE... I started with a single baby plant of a broad leafed variety that grew to have about 20 leaves about 15" long. 

I love ferns, I think they are a neglected plant these days though. as people went high tech they started ignoring some of the old favorites. You can do a lot with ferns, especially if you have different species together.

Right now I am trying to cultivate Java Fern "tufts" I have been weaving several Java Fern babies ryzones together in a crosshatch pattern so they grow up in a rosette. So far I have done this 5 times (thats how I have the java fern tufts at the bottom of the tank, they are wedged between rocks.

P.S. I trim the roots every time I move the ferns around ;-)


----------



## Knetter (Nov 4, 2003)

Gareth, why do you need such a filter system? You have a planted tank so the biological function of the filter is in the aquarium. Are you going to put a lot of fish in there? Otherwise the filter is a real overkill, because the tank will not be contaminated by the huge amount of fish...(or did you really win the loterry?).


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Look what I bought today! 15lbs of CO2 goodness


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice.... I need to upgrade my 5lb cylinder. Since my new place has an absurdly high kH I have to use alot more CO2 and also have to run it 24 hours a day instead of jsut when the lights are on. How much did that tank set you back?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

$140 for the tank filled.... a little high.. but I had to get it from a hydroponics store...


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

I just got my pH controller, regulator, solenoid. I am getting a tank soon, and making a reactor. Where is a good place to get check valves?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

No idea to be honest.. I got the regulator with the check valve integrated into the bubble counter...


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

any updates now that your tank is on the bottle?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Oh yes... heh.. I've added a lot of Java moss to the wood, several Amazon swords and various other tweaks.... The tank is in full bloom at the moment.. I am just waiting for some plants to flush out before posting.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Ok... so here is how the tank looks now.. I havent been doing much to it.. just letting it go wild...










Here is a larger pic

http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/sitephotos/135G/135g13_big.jpg


----------



## ColinAnderson (Jun 25, 2004)

I.am.drooling.at.the.mouth.

Looks amazing.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh I love it, It makes me want to throw all my stem plants out.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I've started to shape the ferns a bit.. and I"m filling in with the moss... I don't know what made me change my mind.. but I really like how its turning out. I recently attached 2 heaters behind the wood and the moss grew over the brackets!! 

Thanks for hte comments.. heh.. Its really tough keeping a 6 foot tank looking even remotely neat with such boistrous fish...


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Beautiful Gareth !

That tank has turned into a gem, the ferns look great. I see "Jaws" over there on the right side of the pic... he's getting big eh ? roud: 

Always a pleasure to see this tank !


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

heh.. "Jaws" there is the small one ;-) Hes the same length as the other one.. but not nearly as bulky.

They have their own territories in teh tank.. is quite neat to watch.. they way the wood is shaped.. it cuts the tank in half. front.. and back... and sort of corner to corner.. the 2 bala's and the red tail shark have the tank neatly divided.. soemtimes you can watch them doing laps


----------



## Rosko_22 (May 19, 2004)

Gorgeous tank! roud: 
I can't even imagine the time you must put into that thing. Well worth it by the looks of it though.
Great job.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

I love the natural looking beach feel of the front of the tank. The way that the scape darts out and recedes and flows looks very natural and pleasing to me. Very well done!


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

This is now one of my all-time favorite big tanks.
Great job!


----------



## ThatNewGuy (Sep 8, 2004)

I think we know what novembers calender will look like. Nice Tank.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks guys  This tank takes a "long" time to scape because all of the plants I am using have to be robust.. Unfortuntely that means I"m using a lot of typically slow growers so my progress is more of a "slow and steady" approach. Its tough not to get impatient... Every time I change something, I have to think about how it will look in a few months, not how it will look in a week...


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

Very nice. Not to mess with your pallette, but have you considered any anubias species, they are robust and may provide a nice alternative leaf shape.

Beautiful tank.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I have another tank dedicated to Anubias  I wanted my tanks to have a collection of very similar leaf shapes all blending together... My 90 Gallon Loach tank is full of Mopani and several different Anubias species


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice, I like anubias. I just rescued some from a friend's dying tank, the are all covered in BBA, but as soon as I threw them in my 90g, the siamensis went wild on them. 

After two days in the tank, there is already new growth.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

This underwent some massive changes last night... Its not ready for pictures yet.. but I"ll give you guys a little rundown...

The Ferns aren't growing the way I want, at all.. and they are becoming too difficult to manage... The dropped leaves are creating too much debris in the tank and it is impossible to maintain a clean appearance.

That being said.. I am removing about 70% of the ferns from the wood. I am still embedding clumps of ferns in nooks and crannies around the tank, but hte wood itself is going to stand out more.. only decorated with clumps of moss. I have started shaping hte moss and it looks pretty cool.. the moss in the upper right part of the tank is now a round mass that has been pruned so its a tight weave. I have started several "moss balls" all over the wood, and hope to have it covered in a month.

I've been inspired by a friends Bonsai collection so we'll see how this turns out.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

:drool:

Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## FloridaFishGuy (Aug 22, 2004)

When will the pictures be up?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Feeding Frenzy!


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

wow...those are some fat, happy loaches!


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 13, 2004)

I like the way the pearl gourami cruises in to see what's happening and then makes off into the background like a flying fortress.

Nice looking loaches and shark you've got there! Any trouble between the shark and the loaches or other inhabitants?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

heh.. those are the small loaches.... the others are monsters but I havent been able to get a good pic yet.

The Botia Eos (SUn Loach) is a troublemaker.. but for the most part I have made this tank up of all mildly aggressive fish (Gouramis, Loaches, Sharks; Bala's, SAE's) so this works out very well for compatibility.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Those are some very happy and fat fish that you have there.  

Can't wait to see what the tank looks like.


----------



## travis (Nov 17, 2004)

Right on Gareth! Being new to this forum I hadn't gotten around to reading this thread until tonight. IT geeks must think alike because I've designed and drawn out an almost identical modular filter system using the very same Lifegard components you spec'd. Fluidized bed seems like the only logical alternative since my African cichlids can make a hellish mess awfully quickly and my two XP3s are struggling to keep up with them even though my 125G isn't even at full stocking levels. I'm also running the exact same JBJ and Reactor 1000 CO2 system (sans trick flush valve). And I'm with you on the UV sterilizer too. I've got an Aqua 25w UV and can't recommend UV highly enough. It gives the water so much more clarity. 

I like the thought and hard work you've obviously put behind your tank's aquascape. It shows in all aspects of it. I'm looking forward to seeing what the changes have wrought


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

travis said:


> Right on Gareth! Being new to this forum I hadn't gotten around to reading this thread until tonight. IT geeks must think alike because I've designed and drawn out an almost identical modular filter system using the very same Lifegard components you spec'd.


I am still planning on building that system.. but I might not use the lifeguard modules.. they are kind of a pain from I've seen. I am probably going to wait until I own my place before I go all out with the filtration... and that will be for the next big tank.

Now.. to find a house to put it in...


----------



## Joe Schmoe (Sep 25, 2003)

GDominy said:


> Here you can see what the valve is for. I modified my Python to include a quick connect valve as well, so now when I want to change my water, or just fill a bucket to water my plants I just attach the appropriate hose and voila! This makes draining and filling the tank a breeze.


Cool idea.









Does the ball-valve leak when it's closed?


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

no it shouldn't, but if it gets bumped you're probabalyl goign to empty your tank, and fry your filter because of a lot of water will just go through the opening and not bother goign through the filter


----------



## badmatt (Nov 19, 2003)

those valves are quick disconects form a magnum canister 


damned i smert


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Good eye.. yes they are... I had them sitting around and it seemed perfect for the job... THey dont leak at all...


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Here is how the tank is looking today... massive prune back of the ratty plants, lots of moss taking root.. but its still filling in.










Link to larger image:

http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/sitephotos/135G/135g14_big.jpg


----------



## travis (Nov 17, 2004)

Wow! I'm struck by how clean you've been able to keep the sand in the foreground. It works well with the dark jungle-like growth behind and above it. Kind of reminds me of a Costa Rican beach - I like it a lot.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Looks great Gareth. Gotta love these Clown loaches. The wood arc is beautiful. If you would hide the equipment/silicone stripe (Photoshop?) it would be a 10!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Wasserpest said:


> If you would hide the equipment/silicone stripe (Photoshop?) it would be a 10!


I am working on something to do just that.. but its a secret ;-) You'll see soon!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Everytime I see this tank I am reminded of how much I like it. I'm sure it has something to do with it's sheer scale, but the way you have it aquascaped is also superb. It draws my eye in looking for more.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

This is one of the most unique tanks on the forum. Completely original. I particularly enjoy the 'durability' of the fauna. Loaches, redtail shark - lots of scrappy Asians, frequently left out of a planted tank. This is what a community tank should be.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

unirdna said:


> Loaches, redtail shark - lots of scrappy Asians, frequently left out of a planted tank.


I loooooove the scrappy asians  They can be a handful.. but really make the tank a lot of fun to watch (and a pain to plant)


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Man, that tank has really filled in very nicely. I also love that pack of clowns you have parading in front of the tank. Only one angel in the tank?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

The angel is the lone survivor from a pack of angels that ended up having Camalanus worms... She managed to tough it out but I lost the other 5... My clowns are my favorites.. I have 7 in total.

Its hard to get a shot that really shows how many loaches are in that tank because they are always zipping in and out of the foliage... I added several new plants since I took that picture so I might have to take a few more


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I also like the sparsley placed rocks. They add a nice touch.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Ok, I have just ordered some new lights to add to the tank. Currently the tank is lit with 4 x 40 watt 18000k Hagen Power Glo Bulbs (NO), and 3 x 55 Watt GE 9325k CF Bulbs.

I am replacing the 2 x 40 watt tubes at the front of the tank with two of these monsters:

http://www.esuweb.com/cardfile.asp?ItemNumber=54067&IDProductRelationship=267

It should brighten the tank quite dramatically. I should have the tubes in teh next couple of weeks.


----------



## travis (Nov 17, 2004)

Nice choice Gareth.  I love the 10000K temp lamps. They seem to penetrate deep tanks better, maybe it's the higher blue-spectrum light, maybe it's my overactive imagination. I just like the color better than 6700K and my plants couldn't care one way or the other.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

yeah.. I much prefer bulbs that are skewed towards the blue to show off the fish... THe 6700k bulbs look great at showing off the green's though...

I almost went with the 6700k bulbs... but I thought it might contrast a little too weirdly with the higher K bulbs I have in there already


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Those plants are gonna love the new lighting (won't really matter to them if it's a 10000k bulb or a 6700k). I'm actually running four 96s right now (2 6700k and 2 10000k) and the combo works for me.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Oh.....My....God....


Have you ever suddenly realized you forgot to do something important? Well today I finally figured out why my Crypts, swords, etc werent growing very well.

I forgot to put in the root tabs.

Ever since I set the tank up months ago the plants have been growing without any root ferts to speak of!!! I picked up some jobes sticks tonight and went fert happy.... lets see how things pan out in the next week or so....

*sigh*


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Got a pic of "the new guy" tonight. My friends have decided to name him Steve, I don't know why, but the name stuck.


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

Why...that looks like a bristlenose


----------



## Fish dude (Nov 3, 2002)

Thats a nicepleco, its a gold nugget aint it? How much did that set you back? they are fairly expensive in england..


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Fish dude said:


> Thats a nicepleco, its a gold nugget aint it? How much did that set you back? they are fairly expensive in england..


Yes that is indeed a Gold nugget... He cost me about $33 pounds ($75 Canadian, $63 US)


----------



## csfish (Sep 29, 2003)

From "Creatures"? Did you Special Order?....


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

i found one of those here (tx) for $30 and jumped on it. then it died when the whole thing collapsed in the spring.
that is a great fish!


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

GDominy said:


> Yes that is indeed a Gold nugget... He cost me about $33 pounds ($75 Canadian, $63 US)


Wow. My bristlenose has the same tail coloring and similar dots.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Then its probably not a bristlenose ;-)

Bristlenose plecos are a dark brown, with no yellow/orange spotting or finnage. They have faint spots that are more of a tan, and not as clearly defined.


----------



## aquarium boy (Jul 28, 2004)

there is an albino form of the bristlenose


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

True.. but they wouldnt have contrasting Yellow/Orange spots and finnage wouldn't they? ;-)


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I stand corrected, there are a couple of Ancistrus species that have similar colouring... But not quite... Nice find though, you don't see many Bristlenose around with that colouration.


----------



## aquarium boy (Jul 28, 2004)

here they go for 50 usd for a baby and 150 usd for a sub adult and my lfs had a 
10" adult for 500 usd so yea there abit pricey


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

For a gold nugget or a bristlenose? Bristlenose up here are a $20 (Canadian, or about $15 US) whereas the Gold Nuggets are $60-75


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

I have two female bristlenose placos and I payed 10$ for two of them, i'm trying to get a small male now.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Well, I've aded some additional plants, and let things grow a bit wild to get some fill in. I will be shaping the plants and doing some heavy pruning this week.










And here's a link tot he full size pic:

http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/sitephotos/135G/135g15_big.jpg


----------



## ksand (Oct 19, 2004)

An awesome tank. I also really enjoy your web site. Whatever you do for a living, you must do quality work.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm a Senior Network Analyst for a Biotechnologies Company (basically I help run the geeks in the IT department). I'd like to think I do quality work... heh... but that could just be me ;-)


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Ok, so I thought I'd share the lighting upgrade plan with you guys.. I've been pretty quiet about it the last little while because I"ve been trying to figure out "exactly" how I can fit everything in.

Here is what I have come up with.

I am removing all of the Hagen Power Glow bulbs finally and stepping up the lighting to give the tank some serious "punch".

3 x 55 Watt GE 9325k CF Bulbs
2 x 96 Watt Coralife 6700k CF Bulbs
2 x 150 Watt Coralife HQI Metal Halides (10000k)

As you can see, the the Metal Halides will provide some area's of the tank with some pretty intense lighting, and hte CF tubes will supplement the rest. The Metal halides will be (for the most part) asthetic, however they will be able to punch the 24" deep to the sand and grow some pretty demanding plants. I have been toying with the idea of a glosso lawn in the 135 gallon and this might be able to do it...

That will finally take care of my lighting, so I can scratch it off my list.

Next, the filter project.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Serious lighting, I would like to see that in person. The fish and plants will look unbelievable.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

4.9 watts per gallon. That's what I'm talkin' bout! You should be able to see the water level rise as the plants grow.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Here is the Filtration upgrade plan. I am planning on doing all of this (Lighting and filters) by the end of Febuary. I'm not sure what I will do first.. probably add the 96 watt CF's and a single Eheim 2028, then the second Eheim, then the MH..

The only scary part about this upgrade is going to be the cost. Now, I don't want to hear ANY comments about the prices being excessively high from you americans. These prices are in Canadian dollars, and its still cheaper to buy them up here, then it is to buy them down there and pay duty on them on top of the shipping cost. So Nya nya to you ;-)

Here's the Breakdown

Eheim 2028 w/Media = $469
Eheim 2028 w/Media = $469
Coralife 96 Watt CF Bulb - $99
Coralife 96 Watt CF Bulb - $99
Coralife 150 Watt HQI MH Bulb - $89
Coralife 150 Watt HQI MH Bulb - $89
150 watt Ballast for MH - $135
150 watt Ballast for MH - $135
End Clips for CF Bulbs - $12
Sockets for MH Bulbs - $18

So thats $1614 before tax, plus $243 in taxes (ouch) totalling up to $1848. It should be worth it... I"ve been cheaping out for too long on this tank.. Time to do it right.


----------



## rayhwong (Aug 6, 2004)

Wow thats alot of light. Maybe too much? You can run a reef with that much power. Your plants might be growing horizontal with that much light.

Impressive setup nonetheless!


----------



## Biffe (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi GDominy

Why not buy a Eheim 2128 II Pro, that saves your tank for a ugly heater, I just bought one to assist my 2028 II pro, and it works like a charm. btw it's same specs as 2028 only diff is the build in heater.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

all this for a fern factory? haha Joking, this is going to be a sweet setup.....worth every penny


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Biffe said:


> Hi GDominy
> 
> Why not buy a Eheim 2128 II Pro, that saves your tank for a ugly heater, I just bought one to assist my 2028 II pro, and it works like a charm. btw it's same specs as 2028 only diff is the build in heater.


I had considered it.. but the cost difference.. is, to be honest.. quite dramatic... My heaters are now all hidden anyway. I have them attached to the logs and the cords are all hidden under moss.


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

GDominy said:


> I had considered it.. but the cost difference.. is, to be honest.. quite dramatic... My heaters are now all hidden anyway. I have them attached to the logs and the cords are all hidden under moss.


Wow, you really shouldn't be talking about the dramatic cost of things as a problem considering what you listed up there. LOL
Very impressive setup
Hope you dont have a wife to explain all this spending to


----------



## Ahkuma (Dec 5, 2004)

That fish room is incredible. I would love to have a setup like that. I like how you have hidden the filters and stuff behind those big plants. 

This thread was a fascinating read.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

ming said:


> Wow, you really shouldn't be talking about the dramatic cost of things as a problem considering what you listed up there. LOL
> Very impressive setup
> Hope you dont have a wife to explain all this spending to


Well.. at an increase of $130 per filter.. that extra $260 plus tax... thats some of my lighting right there... And I prefer to keep my components seperate in case of failure


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

someone seroius hey? lol


----------



## Scissors (Oct 21, 2004)

Impressive outline. I like how the lighting is placed to be most intense at the front with the MHs and gradually less intense towards the back, where all the wood is.

I'm sure all of us are shocked at the cost but don't realize we've probably spent cumulative hundreds, if not thousands, in our planted tank hobby at this point. I've gone to the LFS once for some bloodworms and come back with about $80 of misc. fish-related goodies.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

After some carefull thought and some discussion with other planted aquarium guys at the LFS I think I"m going to go with Mogul based Single ended 175 MH's instead of the HQI's. Something about possibly damaging my eyes really does bother me.. heh

This solution also "fits" better into the canopy the way it is now


----------



## badmatt (Nov 19, 2003)

when you look at what Gdomiy spent on his tank with alk the new equip he bought that would just be able to set up a 75-90 gallon reef with out coral


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Well.. when I get the next big tank the 135 will be turned into a reef, so some of the equipment may transfer anyway (MH ballasts etc)


----------



## Biffe (Dec 13, 2004)

Eheim 2028 w/Media = $469

In Denmark we get em with media for 232$, guess it's time for you to take the wife on a short vacation, destination could be Denmark 

:icon_bigg 

Regards Kenneth


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Heh... I've spent close to $200 on Tropica plants in teh last few weeks.. I"m not going anywhere till after Christmas ;-)


----------



## badmatt (Nov 19, 2003)

GDominy said:


> Well.. when I get the next big tank the 135 will be turned into a reef, so some of the equipment may transfer anyway (MH ballasts etc)



................

you will ahve to rillt he tank


make a sump buy a skimmer and 1 more MOH i sugest 3x250 watt DEs or 3x400 watt 20K radiums.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Fuges are always good too lol


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

OK, you do realize that the progress of this post is going to drive me nuts. You will have to keep us updated regularly during the tanks transformation. I already wanted to go bigger and now with your step-by-step plans, I *really* want to get the planning started. :icon_bigg


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

No problem. I like having open discussion with you guys about the tank as it progresses.. It actually keeps things in perspective... The idea's I've gotten from this board alone are pretty numerous


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Ok.. So last night I tried something after a water change....

I turned off the Aquaclears.


I came home to my tank today after work.. and.. hooray... the thing was pearling like CRAZY... Amazon swords, Crypts, Sag, and Hygro were all bubbling happily away.

I can't begin to tell you how happy it made me.. The tank looked different from when I went to work.. stuff was growing that fast... It looks like I finally got stuff in balance somewhat...

I'm adding some of the new lights this week hopefully.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Gareth - I'm relatively new here and still catching up on some of the "classic" threads, like this one. That's my excuse for bringing up some ancient history - it's still new to me.  

In the beginning of this thread you have that killer diagram that I understand was never actually implemented. But the thinking that went behind it still has value - a good example of what could be. That said, what was your thinking behind the bypass on the UV and fluidized bed? Because the drawing appears to show those two devices in an either/or relationship with the CO2 reactor. Or maybe the plan was just to divert some of the flow, and the ball valves were just throttling the amount.

Either way, I'd love to know what the end objective was. 

Thanks,

BTW - your tank is both awesome and awe inspiring.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

The Bypass valves were there strictly help divert water flow, so you pretty much got it right ;-)

UV Sterilizers really only work well (and by "well" I mean that they can kill parasites) when the flow of water through them is within their spec'd range. The Fluidized bed filter I had selected matched the flow requirements of the UV, so it was just easier to run them in sequence off of a reduced flow section of the system.

So when you turn the ball valve just a little, it would redirect about %25 of the flow through that section.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Understood on the fluidized bed, and the UV flow issue is a point well made. That's definately a spec for my next tank.

Thanks!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Ok, so as I mentioned before I am going with 175 Watt Single ended MH instead of the 150 Watt DE. Now, either way I go, I realized I have to modify my canopy as the bulbs just wont fit into my existing canopy safely (too close to the water, and they would make the glass lid too hot).

Here is my plan on how I am going to retrofit my canopy to make them fit.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Could the tempered glass break if water splashes on it? I had a glass cover break with just my 4x65 watt aqualight over it, I am not sure if the glass covers are tempered glass.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Possibly yes, it could. However the glass will be about 8" above the water... So its fairly unlikely that it will be in contact with water. I'd much rather the cover break, then the bulb, so if I lose the glass, thats not such a big deal.

I'm probably going to do several small panes as opposed to one long one. This will allow for heat expansion, and if a smaller pane shatters thats much less work (and cost) to replace then a large one


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Small panes of glass is a great idea. The worst part about my cover breaking was that I was sitting in room when it happend. The noise scared the crap out of me, I thought the tank was about to empty onto the floor.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

GDominy said:


> I'm probably going to do several small panes as opposed to one long one. This will allow for heat expansion, and if a smaller pane shatters thats much less work (and cost) to replace then a large one


I think this is a very smart idea...one for me to remember roud:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Well.. I ordered the 96 Watt CF's today (Thanks Robert). Now I just need to source some reflectors (probably AHSupply) and the Metal Halides. I am dealing with American Vendors because it's saving me about 40-50% on all my purchases.

I have to relay some of my packages through work, but thats ok.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I am going to hold off for a little bit on the MH due to cost, and the fact that I have just got my hands on a few more CF bulbs... heh.. In a couple of weeks the tank lights will look like this, with no modifications (I am sooo glad I have so many workhorse ballasts)

This should keep things running smoothly for a few months, and allow me to focus the fish budget on the much needed filtration upgrade. Things are coming together!


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

still going to be running 4.6 wpg on a huge tank... i have 3.5 on my 75 and it's fine though. I'd get out your pruneing scissors


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

eh WPG really doesn't mean a whole lot... I was running 4.25 WPG on this tank before... ran just fine, a little hot, but fine.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Fulham ballasts rule. So versatile, it's incredible.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

heh... Yes, yes they are.. and I happen to have 4 of them just lying around so it made this a relatively painless upgrade.

I'm surprised you didn't comment on the ODNO with the workhorse 7... heh.. THats going to be bright..


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I did take a quick look at the Fulham website to see if it was even feasible, and it looks like it's probably going to be pretty similar to a standard 4x overdrive with an off the shelf 4F32T8. You're definitely right about that - those are going to be some very bright bulbs!
Let me know how that one goes!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

hmmmm.. I was trying to Achieve only a 2x Overdrive... 2 leads from the workhorse should yield 80 watts(ish) through the tube, as thats how the HO 80 watt tubes are wired.... Am I wrong on that?

http://www.fulham.com/wh7dia11.html


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Mor eplants again... I have a serious problem I am trying to work out in teh tank.. not sure of if its an ammonia spike due to filter swapping, or O2 shortage in the morning (The fish are gasping hard at the surface in teh morning, one loach died already).. need to get some new test kits to find out.










And here's a link to the full size pic:

http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/sitephotos/135G/135g16_big.jpg


----------



## travis (Nov 17, 2004)

Beautiful tank as usual Gareth. The contrasts are stunning 

I've had similar gasping issues with my 125G while I was supplementing with Flourish Excel in addition to CO2. When I discontinued Excel dosing the problem went away. After talking with Steve Hampton, the theory was that the Excel was causing certain bacteria in the water column to increase their use of O2, leading to O2 depletion during lights-out. While still dosing Excel, I tested this over the course of a night (got up every two hours and ran a LaMotte O2 titration test) and watched the O2 levels drop from 7.5 ppm to ~2 ppm by morning. I did it again a week later, after a 50% water change and discontinuation of Excel for six days, and O2 levels did not drop any lower than 4.5 ppm. Hmmmm . . .


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Nice clean look to it Gareth... As I looked at the moss covered wood on the right, the shape took on the form of a weasel standing there looking out the right side side of the tank....it even has a tail ! :icon_bigg 
Looks like he needs his bangs trimmed, they are covering his eyes ...LOL


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

:hihi: I totally see that Buck!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

You realize that I now have to reshape that moss and add osme ferns to break it up.. lol

I had a friend of mine say that it looked like a poodle recently... But now a weasel? Yup... layouts gotta go...


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

You can't look at it without seeing a weasel now, can you?


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

gareth- if it makes you feel any better, i don't see a weasel. perhaps a ferret or a mongoose, but not a weasel!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

A rodent of some sorts... :wink:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

You are gonna change it now ? Just leave it and name it , I kinda like the little guy ! roud:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm not changing hte whole layout.. that would be CRAZY... But I am goign to have to break up the imagine of this thing...

So far that stretch of wood was been called:

- a poodle
- a weasel
- a well endowed anteater
- a mongoose
- a ferret

I need to put some extra plants up there...


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I discovered the cause of my gasping problems.... sigh....

1.) Increased levels of Chloramine
2.) Minor Ammonia spike caused by removing old aquaclears
3.) Bacteria die off in the canister filter following filling the tank with largely chlorinated water (I hadn't dosed according to new Chloramine concentrations)

Things stabilizing now.. but man.. frustrating. I lost one loach and my last SAE in the last week :-(


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

You know what you get when you mix a sudden nutrient shock (jobes sticks), and ammonia spike (filter removal and extra chloramine), high light with CO2 and no SAE's?

Algae.

Boy howdy, LOTS of algae.

I came home last night to discover BBA had exploded, all over the tank there these waving black tufts... its even managed to cover the top of some rocks and wood..and its growing into the moss.

Thankfully after a "lights out" overnight a lot of it was eaten by.. something (only algae eating fish in there are the Gold Nugget Plec, Oto's and Red Tail black shark).

The plants have exploded too however, so that might starve the algae out pretty quick. My Hygro grew 2" yesteryday (I actually had to measure, 2" in 12 hours!)


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Nothing beats "new tank syndrome" with a one-year-old tank, eh? Nice thing about these cases is that usually when the dust settles (eg. The algae all dies off), your tank is in better shape that before the incident.

Oh yeah, and you should be posting photos of this mess . I like to see all sides. 

You take the good, you take the bad, you take em both and there you have the facts of life


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

hehheh.. I didnt have time to take pics of the mess last night... its not all bad... in fact from a distance its difficult to really see the algae... but when you get up close.. then you can see it.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Lazy Tuesday night... water change time...


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

ROFL. That looks way too easy. You need two kids and two dogs to help you on water change day. Then you would be running around saying things like "Don't touch that... Don't step on the hose... Don't chase your brother with the scissors/tweezers...Leave the end that water is running out of outside!!!" and my favorite is watching the mentally challenged boxer chase visible debris through the hose at top speed and slamming into the glass sliding door!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

oh yes.. its easy... turn on teh tv.. let the tank drain for an hour... watch some discovery channel.. I even have a computer in here (my web server) so I can surf, work, whatever... I do half my moderating in this room easily...


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

Sounds like my dream retirement home. I am truely envious!


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice roud: 

That T.V. is sweet. I haven't seen one with knobs is yeears. That must be your exercise - having to get up to change the channel .


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

heh.. there is no knob turning.. I have my digital cable reciever set to display the same channel on all my TV's... I live alone so its not like I need to have different stuff playing...


----------



## travis (Nov 17, 2004)

Oh yeah that looks comfortable  I've got a similar setup, all my tanks and computers in the same room - might as well put the exhaust heat from the servers to use warming my tanks. I've seen the video you made too, that's one sweet room roud:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

So all of my lights have arrived... I picked up a couple of GE 9325k bulbs locally (Thanks CFish!) and ordered a couple of JBJ 96 watt 6500k bulbs from the states... Saved me 60% over buying them in Canada... Only had to pay $13 duty!

I don't have the sockets yet... I'll be grabbing those on monday...

The algae problems are continuing, however it is difficult to tell if the BBA is spreading. Its in there good and thick in some places... I cranked up the CO2 and re-did my filter intake to prevent it from getting so clogged with Java Moss and htat should help matters...

Can't wait to flick on the new lights though...


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

a tv in the stand.. first i've seen that.. good idea. I have my water change shair too


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Its an extremely old TV.. one that I wouldn't care about dumping water in ;-) I don't recomend putting anything you value around that much water!

Its pretty comfy in there though


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Haha... How can you just blatantly show these poor people an "EDITED" version of that photo Gareth ???

I managed to find an *unedited version* of this photo ! 
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*

*Sorry G, I couldnt resist... LMAO !* roud:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

LOL.. thanks buck... ;-)


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Hehe.. are you sure there's only one fly though? :wink:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Let there be light!

*Before:*








*After:*









Guess which two 55 watt bulbs are the new ones... lol.. I gotta say though.. I love these JBJ 6500k bulbs. awesome colour rendition.. and very white


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

P.S. Yes the inside of the canopy looks awful... I am rebuilding it soon.


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Why no T5's Gareth?
I realy like them. 
Ed


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Gareth,

Didn't happen to take any before/after tank shots, did ya?

BTW, if you're looking for your pruning scissors, they are under the canopy .


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

T5's are extremely difficult to find in my area, and for a 6 foot tank.. it was just easier to go with 2 or 3 foot CF bulbs


----------



## BOTIA (Dec 23, 2003)

*re T5's*

Hey gareth if want some 65k T5 54 watt tubes and you happen to be in vancouver let me know I'll hook you up I believe I can get 57 inch (4.75 ft) tubes as well in 65k. These are Ge starcoat tubes with a 20000 life only at 10000 does the performance start to drop (2.5) yrs
Botia


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I appreciate the offer, but I can get those tubes here as well. I really don't like overlapping 4 foot tubes in the canopy. I'm probably going to stick with using 96 watt CF's.

First things first though.. I need to build a new canopy, or sand and repaint the inside of this one, redo the wiring, and install some reflectors.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

unirdna said:


> Gareth,
> 
> Didn't happen to take any before/after tank shots, did ya?
> 
> BTW, if you're looking for your pruning scissors, they are under the canopy .


I am not taking any before pictures of the waving carpet of Brush algae I"m fighting..... lol.. I added 7 SAE's to the tank last night, and ripped out a TON of plants that were infested (2 grocery bags full of cuttings). I also did a 30% water change and added some KNO3 and Tropica Master Grow for Micro's

This morning things are looking much better...


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

*Time for An Update!*

ok.. Well after I installed my new lights (Thanks cfish and Robert) the algae problems are slowly receding... I'm adding a metric buttload of Nitrate to the tank as the amazon swords and java moss are just devouring it.

Here is a full shot of the tank, if you look carefully you can see hte black fuzz on the edges of the amazon sword leaves... its going away.. slowly.. Thanks to the SAE's and brutal leaf pruning










Here is a link to the full size image:

http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/sitephotos/135G/135g17_big.jpg

Here is the left side:










Middle Left:










Middle RIght:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm glad you are getting your algae under control. You'd be suprised how much NO3 all the moss can chew through under high light. 

I noticed some brilliant rasboras in your picture. How do you like them. 4 months ago I bought 8 and they are very cool fish. Somewhat rare and I've never seen a fish continue to school tightly after 2 weeks let alone 4 months. They are in a 40 breeder and still school tightly. They seem very skittish though which would explain their behavior. Do you have similar findings?


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

That crap looks the same as the stuff that hits my tank once in a while. Can grow on any plant, but really hits the javas hard. Doesn't seem to hurt em though.

What's that angel doing in there? He stands out like a Inca at Tiananmen square.

Metric buttload? lol


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

That angel just wont die.. lol... I had to move some fish around along time ago and he is the last suriving angel of a small school. I will probably move him into the 90 with the pleco's, but for hte moment he enjoys the greenery.


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Awsome lookin Gareth!! I was gonna say the same thing unirdna said...The angle is a regular ham! In all the pics... :icon_bigg Hope you fed him after that photo shoot :wink:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Gareth I would break out the snips and ditch all those infected leaves on your swords, they will never lose the damage that the algae causes to the leaf edges and the plants will do much better putting its energy into new growth. My swords always responded with a better quality leaf when older leafs are trimmed. roud:

That moss has thickened up nice !


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Buck I am going to, but I need to have at least 1-2 non-infected leaves first before I do so. I've been cutting back the infected ones a little bit every few days.... as new leaves are coming up to replace them


----------



## Martha_Stewart (Jan 8, 2005)

That's one of the best looking tanks I've ever seen and I am so jealous....What plant is that on your driftwood and how did you anchor it? Very cool tank!


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Over all your tank looks good GD, although the fuzz gave you a nose bleed, I'm sure you will rebound


----------



## skela (Sep 14, 2004)

simply beautiful Gareth! roud: :fish:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

GD, no comments on the rasboras?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Oh! Sorry bout that... I"ve been sick and miss things easily.. lol

The brilliant rasbora's are now my #1 favorite dither fish. They school tightly for the most part, however they can spready out when they get comfy. Generally speaking though they are leery of the larger fish and they stay in their school.

It is a lot of fun to watch a bala, or red tail shark come barging out of the leaves and seeing the school just blow apart like smoke in the wind...


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Interesting. In my case, they are the largest fish. They are in with 8 neons and they still stick tightly together. Do you find that your's are very skittish?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Mine aren't that skittish at all really.. in fact mine have learned to identify me as a food source, so when I stand close to the tank they swim at me... waiting to be fed.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Made some changes to the tank again... I moved the anubias from the 45 Gallon tank (since it is being retired). I'm glad I did.. its recovering like mad and growing faster then it ever did.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Here is a full shot of the tank with the Anubias on the left... and to the right side of the middle. This really filled in some of the tank, and the fish seem to apprecaite teh extra cover.










Here is a link to the full size image:

http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/sitephotos/135G/135g18_big.jpg


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Love them anub's there Gareth ! That fills that spot perfectly...the tank is getting better by the day ! roud:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks 

I've been ruthlessly pruning the algae infest plants out as they fill back in.. its improving MUCH faster then I was expecting!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

The more I look at it Gareth and see the future of the tank, 2 things stand out that make me think its an award winning scape bro...
The stand of Balansae's when they are matured to blend and fill the left side of the arch and the stand of swords on the right with that beautiful "rose" (?) sword in the front to fill the space up to the bottom edge of the arch. I think it will make that moss wood look more like a ledge then an arch and give the appearance of a cave mouth in the center . roud:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

GDominy said:


> Mine aren't that skittish at all really.. in fact mine have learned to identify me as a food source, so when I stand close to the tank they swim at me... waiting to be fed.


Mine have recently started displaying this behavior but they are still very skittish.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Buck said:


> The more I look at it Gareth and see the future of the tank, 2 things stand out that make me think its an award winning scape bro...
> The stand of Balansae's when they are matured to blend and fill the left side of the arch and the stand of swords on the right with that beautiful "rose" (?) sword in the front to fill the space up to the bottom edge of the arch. I think it will make that moss wood look more like a ledge then an arch and give the appearance of a cave mouth in the center . roud:


Wow.. thanks Buck.. you just made a grown man blush!

There are actually 4 different species of "red" swords in there.. all Tropica varieties but I can't recall what they were... I am totally impressed by them though... MUCH tougher leaves then your average sword.

Tuesday is going to be an exciting fish day... I have some roseline/denison Barbs/redline torpedo fish on hold, along with some new clowns, a peppermint pleco, and several plants...

I can't wait!


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Gareth - great looking tank! Per another thread, aren't you moving soon? How do you plan to tear down, relocate and re-set up this tank? Will you go with the same layout when you move or get the itch to radically rearrange it? Moving this gorgeous monster looks like a bit of a challenge to me.

Brian.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I"m trying not to think abou tit too had... but a lot of the work is going to be done by purchasing a new 120 Gallon tank that I will set up in the new place first.. move all the fish and plants into it.. THEN moving this tank..

long process.. I may not even have to move... we'll see.. its a couple of months away anyway


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

So I bought some new swords today....

*Red Flame*









*Rubin - Narrow Leaf*









*Uruguayensis* - Its hidden in the sagitaria and Val's


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

The tank is filling in nicely. After a single blast of Em tab's the BGA is gone.. and I have managed to get the Brush Algae well under control. Savage pruning and heavy ferts did the trick.

Here is the tank as of this morning;










And here is a link to the larger image;

http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/sitephotos/135G/135g19_big.jpg


----------



## travis (Nov 17, 2004)

The tank looks great Gareth. You're going to have some incredible plant growth in there when those swords start to go. I'll bet that thing sucks up the nitrates like crazy


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Oh yeah.. Daily dosing... and Jobes sticks under them.

I put all of my pictures into a little video file to see how the tank has progressed.. it was kind of a neat thing to see...

http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/videos/progress.wmv


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Wow... I just looked at the old pictures and I think I'll have to post an update soon. In the last 2-3 days the tank has had a growth explosion (probably something to do with having to add a TABLESPOON of KNO3 daily).


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

GDominy said:


> having to add a TABLESPOON of KNO3 daily).


<---Does Tim Allen Grunt!


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

all at once? That would send NO3 to 54 ppm right


----------



## travis (Nov 17, 2004)

fishyboy said:


> all at once? That would send NO3 to 54 ppm right


In a 135G that would come out to roughly 20 ppm. Still an enourmous amount


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

o i tried typign it into chucks calculator.. guess i entered somethign wrong


----------



## travis (Nov 17, 2004)

You had the default 50 gallon tank size set :wink:


----------



## FISA (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey Gareth ...

Looking good in there.....I checked out your .wmv file...what a change...

waiting to see the new pics.... :icon_bigg 


take care


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

i typed in 135 bu hey.. but a TBPS a day has to get pricy


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

travis said:


> In a 135G that would come out to roughly 20 ppm. Still an enourmous amount


'tis awfully high.... I think I'm going to check my test kit... But regardless.. I"m not having algae prob's.. and the fish arent complaining....

I buy my KNo3 bulk from the hydroponics stores... Its actualy dirt cheap... $12 worth has lasted me 6 months so far.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Them ferns eat No3 like its candy ! 20ppm is perfect. 
Gareth that Video is awesome...it sure beats scrolling back and looking at the change... LOL roud:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Buck said:


> Them ferns eat No3 like its candy ! 20ppm is perfect.
> Gareth that Video is awesome...it sure beats scrolling back and looking at the change... LOL roud:


There are hardly any ferns in there now! Most of the uptake is being accomplished by the hygro and the swords.. they are growing like MAD


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Like the video! The tank is looking amazing Gareth. roud:

Think I would get all teary eyed when its time to move it.. :wink:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

SO I finally got control of the BGA and BBA and now I have a somewhat explosive growth of staghorn.. my nutrients must be seriously out of whack... and my test kits have gone the way of the dodo....

I have to wait untill next week before I can order new test kits.. and some extra lights from AHSupply...

Grrrrrrr


----------



## ThomE (Aug 26, 2004)

Gareth,

That video is really cool. How long was the span of all the pics?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

About 10 months.. give or take a week :icon_bigg


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm not a person who takes the word "hate" lightly. That said, I HATE staghorn algae. It is the worst. Offers nothing to the tank - nothing can eat it. Holds on plants for dear life, and you'll most likely tear the leaf before the staghorn will give. All you can do it wait it out.

Grrrrr, indeed.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Well... I find myself staring into the tank more and more as living art and wanting to spruce up teh visual impact of a few things. Most notably, the fish.

I have lots of fish I love for their behavior, but as my "show" tank, I want this tank to really "pop".

I also have some damn mean fish who like to pick off smaller fish at night.

I think I have the solution; livebearers. 

I have always loved livebearers (used to breed em quite a bit as an income boost) but it has been a while...

I'm thinking some LARGE swordtails (you remember like the nice ones that were all the rage in the seventies and early eighties) or some Platties (plain orange, not any of the of the black marked varieties). The Swortds I might go wild green, or Lyretail though.. not sure.. I ahve seen some reall ynice ones recently that make me ponder..

Any thoughts?


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Swordtails are great, my only concern is their swords might be nipped at by other fish.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

heh... the plants are so thick they will stay hidden. The idea is to have them breeding so the babies can be fodder for the meaner fish... Leaving the expenisve rasbora's alone.

These are target fish... to keep the tension off the dithers... Livebearers are good for this as they reproduce easily


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

When it comes to live-bearers, I always been partial to sailfin mollies (orange and black assortment is nice for Halloween ) and guppies. All of my swords have been nippy as well, but it has been a loooooooong time since I gave any tank space to them, so consider the source .


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Nippy is good in this tank though.. so I don't mind.. Guppies would be meat.. Platties would be good, but a little small.. I like the classic large swordtail 

My water is too soft for Mollies or I would be going with Black Mollies in a heartbeat... I used to breed them but I needed to add crushed coral and a little salt.. not something I can do with the loaches really...


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm trying the fresh molly meal in my 55. When the tank was set up two were placed in the tank M/F. It's now 7+ months and there out of control.
In comes Aplocheilus lineatus Gold
AKA/Golden Wonder Killi
http://www.killi.net/nzka/gold-lin.htm
I've had less baby mollys survive a few weeks, finally! Just to keep live bait rolling some mollys will stay and the rest trade for store credit.

It's interesting how this mirrors wildlife management. If the food chain is broken mass population problems have to be solved one way or another.

Well see how it works for now.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

I went around to all 6 of my tanks and dug out all my fern's and cleaned and pruned, I didn't know I had that much, I packed them all in my 55, let's see what happens, I like the look you have of this tank! roud:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Ok so here are some new pics for tonight!!


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Are you still chunking the nitrate to it? looks like it is starting to explode, especially that hygo.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Wow Gareth, the tank is looking fantastic! I really like the aquscape, very cool. roud: 

Swordtails would probably work great for your little experiment, and they come in some pretty cool colors.

Marcel


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks guys  The tank has really started to come into its own finally... it usually takes about a year for me to start settling everything in with a tank... This one is no exception...

I am still chucking Nitrate like crazy in here.. but only every 2-3 days now (I"m trying to slow the growth of the swords, they started throwing 12" leaves that were 4-5" across!!)


----------



## Aulonochromis (Jan 14, 2005)

It's looking awesome. Have you had to trim that hygro yet? roud:


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice growth man... My vote is for Pinapple swordtails. Funny how the swords get huge when the NO3 is up. Mine is the same right now, HUGE leaves and many plantlets.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

All that hygro was started from 6 stema not too long ago.. I keep topping it and moving the tops to other parts of the tank...

Just wait untill the water sprite and Wysteria take over too.. should look interesting!


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

It is interesting how your Sunset Hygro has kept its color. When I grew it, it was indistinguishable from normal hygro.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

it is getting very nice and pink actually.. and the normal hygra is turning a pinky orange... Nutrient weirdnes maybe?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Its filling in really nice Gareth, now I have a question... name that sword that your SAE is working on in that photo, I have one just like it and forgot the name. Pretty leafs they get...
Also about the the hygro coloring... when I grew both varieties it seemed that the more micro's I added , Flourish at the time, the more color it seemed to get. My sunset would get flourescent pink. Do you dose the micro's heavy in that tank ?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

heh.. I go through a large container of Tropica Master Gro every month... ($30 a month on Micro's)

I dose 1-2 a week.. basically every 3-4 days


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

As per the sword variety.. I lost the tag that it came with.. but it has morphed COMPLETELY from the shape it was when I bought it.. now it looks more like the Red Flame I bought....

Remember this pic?:










the leaves look just like these.... but not quite as large


----------



## Aulonochromis (Jan 14, 2005)

GDominy said:


> it is getting very nice and pink actually.. and the normal hygra is turning a pinky orange... Nutrient weirdnes maybe?


No, that means it is thriving, when the leaves close to the light turn a nice amber color. 
roud:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I just ordered some new equipment for this tank:

2 x Eheim Pro II 2028's with Media
2 x 300 Watt External Hydor Heaters
1 x Coralife Digital Thermometer


----------



## ThomE (Aug 26, 2004)

GDominy said:


> I just ordered some new equipment for this tank:
> 
> 2 x Eheim Pro II 2028's with Media
> 2 x 300 Watt External Hydor Heaters
> 1 x Coralife Digital Thermometer



Ouch :wink:


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Gareth. As much as I like this tank I feel it's just a tad to busy. I would go for a few larger plantgroups an just a few species less. :icon_redf 
Ed


----------



## travis (Nov 17, 2004)

Once again Ed, you hold no punches with your comments  (I've gotten rid of some of my Riccia at your suggestion BTW :wink: ) I have to agree, more continuity would tie things together better. The tank is incredible Gareth. All of the plants are unbelievably healthy and are all heavyweights IMHO. I've got a plant I purchased as E. sp. 'Red Flame' with the exact leaf structure of your 'Red Flame' but it is entirely green with no signs of the beautiful red speckled leaves that yours has. I'm curious to know if I've got something else or if I just don't know how to grow swords like the monsters you've got? :wink:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I will be reducing species quite soon ;-) half the plants will be going into the new tank... I just thought I"d give them a quick start in here 

You're coments are right on the money though and echoing my feelings... I'm just having a hell of a time making it happen... Plant selection is grossly limited in my area


----------



## travis (Nov 17, 2004)

You should rent a drop-box south of the border and have all of us in the States send you plants G :wink: I throw so much stuff away every week it makes me sick.


----------



## teddo10 (Nov 9, 2004)

He, if I had all the answers why do I change around my tank every two weeks for two months now   
Ed


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I tore out all the anubias tonight.. as well as the sagitaria and val's.. the grassy plants combine with the hygro just did not look right at all.. Same with hte anubias.. it looked too ratty and rigid.

I've moved all the Hygo species to the left, and planted the wysteria mass on the right. It looks much better, and I've recaptured the white sandy look that had been lost with the recent experimentation. I'm hoping that my dwarf hairgrass will take off now that it has more light available.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

So where are the pictures?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Right here!


----------



## Darla (Apr 1, 2004)

Your fish must feel like royalty. I know I would, if I were a fish in a tank like that. :icon_bigg


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

That's impressive Gareth, way better than the simple fern tank. It looks like the fish enjoy the seclusion behind the driftwood arch,and the plants look really great. But man, those Balas and Gouramis are huge! roud: 

And, is that E.Rubin 'narrow leaf' next to the flame Sword?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Stunning, G! This tank is maturing beautifully! Ever thought about doing some transitional pea gravel or smaller smooth stones between the large smooth stones and the foreground? I love the natural "river" look of the kind of smooth stones you've got, transitioning to smaller and smaller stones, eventually fading to pea gravel on the front edge.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Raul-7 said:


> That's impressive Gareth, way better than the simple fern tank. It looks like the fish enjoy the seclusion behind the driftwood arch,and the plants look really great. But man, those Balas and Gouramis are huge! roud:
> 
> And, is that E.Rubin 'narrow leaf' next to the flame Sword?


Thanks.. yeah the Bala's and Gourami's are large.. I only buy Female gourami 3-spots to keep the aggression down so that tends to lend itself to chunkier fish. The Bala's are just plain pigs.. bug.. dumb.. pigs... one of them jumped out of the tank into my face last night.. only to land in the net I was holding...

Good eye, that is a narrow leaf Rubin there...!


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

GulfCoastAquarian said:


> Stunning, G! This tank is maturing beautifully! Ever thought about doing some transitional pea gravel or smaller smooth stones between the large smooth stones and the foreground? I love the natural "river" look of the kind of smooth stones you've got, transitioning to smaller and smaller stones, eventually fading to pea gravel on the front edge.


Funny you should mention that... I started sifting gravel last night to do that...

Get out of my head!!!

:icon_bigg


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Great minds...


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Aulonochromis said:


> No, that means it is thriving, when the leaves close to the light turn a nice amber color.
> roud:


I just had to comment on this, do you know for the longest time (in the not too distant past) I thought something was _wrong_, as I thought this stuff was supposed to be _green _and here it's this orangish-yellowish (amber) color? I finally said to heck with it (after trying to fix something that wasn't broken) and said they don't have any holes in the leaves, they're growing, that's all that matters. This is actually the first mention I've seen that that color is normal!

Awesome tank, Gareth roud: !


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I really, really, REALLY hate staghorn algae... I had to remove my Java Moss from the wood as it was so badly infested that I had no way to salvage it. Onthe up side.. with all the other plants filling in so rapidly.. the wood looks "awesome" bare!

I don't have my camera at the moment so I"ll have to take some pics later.. but this are starting to come together


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Gareth,

When the staghorn smacked my javas, it took a couple months to let go....but, it did finally let go. I have no idea what causes an outbreak, or what gets rid of it. I just know that once in the tank, it will always come and always go. When it died off my javas, there were a few small holes, but nothing that killed the leaf. Sorry to hear that it wasn't as kind to yours.

Death to Staghorn!!

Ted


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Thats the bad part about moss... its such a delicate plant that when it gets infested its very hard to get it out ! Beautiful swords G. roud:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I don't have my cam still so I thought I'd share something a little fun.. just to get a glimpse.. lower quality then I'd like but I'm still experimenting..

http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/videos/135g-Feb1705.wmv


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice video, Gareth. That one fish (some form of shark?) is a real ham! He was in the frame about 75% of the time, and even did a U-turn at one time so as not to be left out. Good stuff.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

The Bala is definitely the star of that show. roud: It appears that your water is cloudy?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

The water haze is more of a trick of the light and camera... It has a very very slight haze as I just changed the water but the light refracted through it.. making i tlook worse then it is...


----------



## casadeskunk_m (Apr 11, 2004)

GDominy said:


> ... I had to remove my Java Moss from the wood as it was so badly infested that I had no way to salvage it.



Gareth, you shaved the Ferret? Ever since someone pointed that out I can't look at your tank without seeing it as a ferret (maybe I miss the 3 i had years ago).

how long have you had the Balas? they look pretty big.
Mike


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Those bala's are only around 2 years old.... They grow quickly in good water conditions


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

No moss!


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

why!?! :icon_frow


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Moss seems challenging in a high light tank. When it was the only thing that would grow in my .5 wpg tanks it was a piece of cake.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Urkevitz said:


> Moss seems challenging in a high light tank. When it was the only thing that would grow in my .5 wpg tanks it was a piece of cake.


I grew it very well in my high light tank. Not challenging at all. It just needs to be trimmed more often. :icon_bigg


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

i loved that moss! you would have loved it too in a few more months... why'dya take it out? are you gonna replace it with anything?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I pulledit out because it was beyond saving.. algae had ravaged it. Not only that but it was so invasive I was spending 1.5 hours a day fishing it out of everything. It was also blocking a lot of light that I wanted on the sword plants. I haven't decided what I"m going to do with the wood yet... I have to tear this tank down to move it in a couple months anyway so I'm experiementing at the moment.


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

alright. maybe riccia on the wood? good luck with your move. I remember a thread a while back... so you have to tear it down, huh. thats a shame... but, gives you a clean slate to start on! :tongue:


----------



## travis (Nov 17, 2004)

You might try growing some Glosso on the wood. I've had good luck getting it to grow on my lace rock. The stuff is invasive as hell once it gets going so I don't think it would be too tough to get to grow anywhere. The bright green would look right at place in your tank.


----------



## skylsdale (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey Gareth, what plant is that right up against the left side of the tank?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

The left? Thats all Tropica Hygro's; Hygrophillia Polysperma is the big bright green clump, next to it is Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig', and right next to the vertical piece of wood above the sword plant is Hygrophila corymbosa ''Siamensis 53B''


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Just finished watching the video... Great stuff - I was wishing it lasted longer.

Your red-tail shark is a sublime specimen.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Great Video Gareth...everyone looks very content. Too bad about the moss but I think I like it better now. 
Just a thought here G, have you tried that U shaped wood with the other side down so the stumps are pointing up in that center hole behind it ? Maybe on a 45 degree angle to the back?

Them swords are looking sweet and the balansae's are really starting to come into their own... roud:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I can't rotate the wood as it is attached in place at the moment.. the "U" shapped piece is actually pretty large.. We'll see after I take the tank apart to move it.. I might do something different, or even replace the wood with something else..


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

GDominy said:


> Just thought I"d share this.. Here is a video of my fish room. It just takes a quick pan around to give you and idea of the room.
> 
> http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/videos/fishroom.wmv


I am so jealous! Awesome fishroom - I could sit there for hours.... roud: You know what is the most fun? I look at all these wonderful pictures out here and the first thing that struck me when watching - THOSE FISH ARE MOVING!!! LOL


----------

